# Do you want to expand your school sports design library? Come join us!



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I am trying to set up a group of screen printing shops that would want to share a graphic artist. YOU MUST USED ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR, OR BE ABLE TO ACCEPT .EPS FILES. We would ask a graphic artist to design a whole bunch of design concepts that could then offered to our customers.

So say there are 10 screen printing companies and we would all chip in $100 for football design we would have $1000 to take to a designer, we pay them $50 per design, so we would all get 20 football designs to add to our portfolios for $100. (we should all be able to make that money up with 1 order). 

We would have the designer create a layer that would say what fonts were used, what design effects were used and other info about the design, so we could change colors, mascots and other things in the design. Or we could each individually pay the designer to make needed changes (maybe $10-$15 to do that)

This is just the basic concept. I am willing to work with the people who want to make this happen on some of the finer details.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

this section of the forum is not for you to solicit your business ideas and ask for investors etc.

this section is:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Just an fyi. I am a screen printer, not the graphic artist. This is not a money making idea for me. Just trying to expand design library and help out some more printers along the way.

Thanks


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey miktoxic, glad to see you are following my thread again. I never did get your opinion about this idea from the other thread I started.

What are your thoughts on this idea? Would you want to be the graphic artist?


----------



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

This sounds like a cool idea


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Honestly, you'd get cheap work for that pricing. 1 color kind of stuff.

I like the premise but this doesn't sound beneficial to the quality/amount of work for the artist. Editable files that aren't garbage quality for $50 is sweatshop pricing to be honest.

Most decent designers can make $1000 on two designs alone.

Change the numbers and you might have my attention


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

chance said:


> Hey miktoxic, glad to see you are following my thread again. I never did get your opinion about this idea from the other thread I started.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this idea? Would you want to be the graphic artist?


i know what you are trying to do and it isn't a bad thing you just keep posting it in the wrong section of the forum.

graphic arts section is for tech questions to be asked and answered etc.


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it is a great idea. Really good designers are a dime a dozen. That is not an insult just a fact. Our experience is you can get quality work from USA based freelance designers for $100-125 and this is for full coverage design not just a logo on the front of a shirt.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Prescott Press said:


> I think it is a great idea. Really good designers are a dime a dozen. That is not an insult just a fact. Our experience is you can get quality work from USA based freelance designers for $100-125 and this is for full coverage design not just a logo on the front of a shirt.


Coverage and quality are two separate issues. and at the rate you mention... the designer would essentially create 10 designs for , let's say the $100 (ie: 10 designs x $100 = $1000)

Whats the benefit of doubling that amount of work, making the file editable and handing off 10 extra designs to all printers involved... for the price of just doing your work normally? I see why printers would salivate on a deal like that but any designer willing to accept those terms is naive.

Again, good idea but needs some tweaking.


----------



## genesissat (Sep 29, 2013)

sullyman said:


> Coverage and quality are two separate issues. and at the rate you mention... the designer would essentially create 10 designs for , let's say the $100 (ie: 10 designs x $100 = $1000)
> 
> Whats the benefit of doubling that amount of work, making the file editable and handing off 10 extra designs to all printers involved... for the price of just doing your work normally? I see why printers would salivate on a deal like that but any designer willing to accept those terms is naive.
> 
> Again, good idea but needs some tweaking.


I think it's a great idea and i know a few designers that would "salivate" at the opportunity to create 10 designs for $1000.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

well there are designers and then there are DESIGNERS.

with the quality of work sullyman brings to the table he can pick and choose. anything close to his standards designers will be asking the same.

$50 a design? hell i'll get in on it too, as a printer.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

@miktoxic - The kind words are appreciated 
@genesissat - But what is being suggested is 20 designs for $1000

The one thing I do try to do is inform people whether their on the print or creation side of this or any other industry dealing with creatives. 

People that sell themselves short cheapen the whole industry not only in price but in quality and designer to client relations. A majority of the time the designers that would happily take on such a low rate are either, beginners looking for experience, desperate or don't know any better. As harsh as that sounds, it's truth. A knowledgeable, experienced designer is one that doesn't have to beg for peanuts. Their skill-set makes money for themselves and their clients. But if you're happy with the latter's skill set then by all means, go for it but you get what you pay for.

I'm meaning no insult in my assertiveness however, I'm sure it ruffles feathers. What ever the case may be, the honorable thing to do is appropriately negotiate a fair asking price at market value, 20 designs for $1000 bucks is not a fair asking price, no matter the experience of the designer.

---------------------------------------------------------
*•2 designs* _(good quality, editable ,full coverage @ $150 per) $300_
*•Rights Usage Waived (No Resale): *_$150 ($75 per)_*
•Group Fee: *_$50 per
_*
•Price Per Printer: *_*$500* _for access to 20 quality, editable designs, unlimited use (accept for resale). That's a deal for both printer and designer (low or high level).

That, IMO is something worth looking into. Besides, any good printer can recover $500 quickly. Especially with a nice portfolio of designs


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

For those insulted and interested "Prescott Press" is a sock puppet. His real name is Mark and used to post here as "Riderz Ready".

He was banned from this site for trolling and other anti-social behavior.

Riderz also thought that good designers were "a dime a dozen".

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t214241.html#post1250241

Dead on - good designers are a *dime a dozen*. There really is no reason for anyone to invest in an unknown designer when they could
start their own company and hire a designer for next to nothing.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t193103.html#post1137724

Most of us have gone through this. When you first start it is the number one issue you worry about - people stealing your design.
After time you realize good designs are a *dime a dozen* and what really makes you succssful is marketing your design and brand. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t162935-3.html

Your pretty close Flooded. What I see as the common ground on all the many start related post are people want to do everything but the
most important thing - sell. Simply put the great majority of people not only have no clue how to sell and market but the hate the sales aspect as well.
They will spend countless hours worrying about trade/copyrighting, designs, web sites, sourcing, etc. Only when they run out of tasks do they hit the wall
- SALES. Great designs and designers are a *dime a dozen* yet many of them are "starving" and leave failed start ups in the wake. All of them encouraged by
friends and family with gret compliments of their work etc. yet none of them know how to sell their product in a market that is flooded and saturated.


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

I design about 50 - 80 sports designs every quarter ... almost never do I get repeats in artwork I can make that would be an 'everyone can use this idea' sort of design/illustration. If I can use artwork again, it's always heavily changed to fit a concept.

You know who has those sort of files? Any vector art company that has a sports book like Action Illustrated. 

I mean, I just had to draw a Screaming skeleton in a top hat and baseball jersey about to swing a bat ... when was the last time anyone had call for that? honest now! Never. Their cost was only $45 because It was a fast illustration with some design work and I reserved the rights for that artwork. My normal fee for artwork purchased outright is around $300 for the same work ... I just can't profit from it in the future and that person can protect it just like any other intellectual property. Did that person need a $300 I.P. release and artwork? nope. But in case someone else can use it, it then goes into my $10-20 design folder for recycling.

This for me, would not be worth it. The time it would take to modify out one idea to the 1-12 people who would need it changed .. it's easier just to contact me directly, and I would give them all the same rate which would be less per design than going in and buying 2 or 10 of them and hoping one would be usable then need to pay to change it. 

Just the kicks, I'm afraid.

Design work is cheap, completely custom design work that you as an individual can own outright and protect like any other intellectual property is expensive. 

Besides, it's sports season, how many times do you get the same request for a baseball with cross bats, or a skull with cross bats, a baseball scowling as it's flying through the air, a skull with baseball threads, a baseball with wings or a baseball tearing through the shirt? 

Also keep in mind, the pricing I described above is for completely custom illustration work that is vectorized and then thrown through the design process ... anything else is generally half the work, not entirely original and a lot less hurtful on the wallet for shops that don't need a full time designer but need something special.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

just the time alone that it would take for me to research an original design nowadays would cost someone $45. the days of picking up pen and paper and whipping out top notch stuff has gone like a fart in the wind. too much fun, too many long nights.....half the brain cells.

it took me a 1/2 hour today to figure out the reason why my envelope distorted text folded when rescaled 50%. 

i've got more on my mind than joining in on some printer-friendly get rich off of designers pyramid scheme.

now excuse me while i kiss the sky.


----------

